# ddr or ddr2?



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i have a desktop computer that has a hynix 1GB 2Rx8 PC2-4200U-444-12 can anyone tell me if its ddr or ddr2 it does not say on the chip and if its ddr can i put a ddr2 chip into my computer without it messing up anything?


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Ddr2 533.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

how do u know? or source? and whats the 533?


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

is my ram chip compatible with 5200 and sdram?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No it's DDR2 to find compatible ram go here www.crucial.com

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR2


----------



## TheShadowFl (Feb 12, 2008)

I just answered this question in another thread. READ, READ, READ!

DDR and DDR2 are not the same and will NOT fit in the other ones ram slot.
Trying to force the wrong ram stick in the wrong slot will damage the ram and the slot and can ruin the motherboard.

Crucial can download a diagnostic routine into your computer that will tell you exactly what you have already and what you will need and how much it will cost. While you're on their site, you can even order the ram you need and have it shipped directly to your house.

Once you've gone to the www.crucial.com site and taken the test, you should not have any more questions about what ram you need.

Cheers mate!
The Shadow


----------

